# Again



## gimpy (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2019)

Think you got it now. Good job. Now if we could make all photos a bit smaller and for that you need to resize them in another program. But this works.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 12, 2019)

Very nice. I have a golden (10 months) and German Pointer rescue (2, we think). Beautiful.

Willow the retriever, doesn't like the car. Sutton loves to ride in the car.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 12, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Think you got it now. Good job. Now if we could make all photos a bit smaller and for that you need to resize them in another program. But this works.



and what program would you use

also, how do I get the 1, 2, 3, option


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2019)

To get the poll options you need to scroll down further when making the post. It will open another window asking what you want. Need to give options and also follow other instructions. Before you hit submit the thread the last question is do you want to submit a poll and you click yes and tell it how many options.

As far as resizing goes I am not sure on this. Brian G did a great job in his and would love to see him write a tutorial or give suggestions as to how he did his. We need a standard set of rules for these contests. It is surprising we do not have a tutorial in place of how to set these up. Every year people have to ask and test till they find the right mix. I am watching these because probably next year I will step away from entering contests and run one or two. Mike also does a good job with his. I believe you can enter all photos in a program like resize it and just resize all photos at once. 

Heck I do not even know how to take a screen shot and post it so I am not too much help.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 12, 2019)

Terry, try this,

Simple Image Resizer, resize online images without losing quality


----------



## rsieracki (Jan 12, 2019)

As long as were sharing puppy pics...


----------



## gimpy (Jan 12, 2019)

I DID IT     I DID IT  !!!!

Made another poll, it's under IAP Bash Planning

I have toe of the names out of order

BUT I DID IT


----------

